# My Weekend Project NT



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

Well, my company's Recognition committee decided that it would be a good team spirit building project to have a building-wide Pinewood Derby. (Large companies are wierd - and that's all I'm going to say about that!)

Anyway, the rest of my team looked at me and said, "You're the modeler; have at it." Now unlike the Cub Scout rules, our cars do not have any weight limits and they can be powered. SO, I present for your viewing enjoyment - Cinnamon Blast. I was going to use another ducted fan drive, but those have become very pricy and must be purchased component by component. Therefore, I reverted to the good old three-bladed prop.

It has done well enough in its preliminary trials, but the real test will come Tuesday when it has to race on the competition track.



















I'll report back on how it does. I only had enough time to build for "show" or "go." I chose "go." Still, the little rascal scoots along pretty well on the level, so it should scream going downhill.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where do you sit? 

John


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 19 Jun 2011 08:57 PM 
Where do you sit? 

John Yer doesn't sit, yer hangs on. Possibly with yer teeth by the looks of things..

J.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh.....a do-it-yourself, handy-dandy Fortuna Flyer (at least it can be after you attach some LGB ball bearing power pick-up wheel sets !! Seriously, these things are _fun_ but be careful on curves (they uh.....don't do well on tight curves!) Braking is easy enough, just throw it into reverse! Of course, I can't guarantee the life of your motor....







Going downhill on a derby track, that thing should accellerate like a bat outta ****! Definitely get a video of this thing!!!


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You need to add a second battery and an Aristo smoke generator... just for special effects. Besides, the extra weight will add more acceleration down hill. If you REALLY want to have some creativity, add RC control to switch smoke power to teh fan, so when you hit the bottom divert all power to the fan for extra thrust... at least until the motor burns out from overload, [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooh! Oooh! Oooh!! I got a suggestion!! Drill a hole in the rear just large enough for one of those small Estes rocket engines!! I'm talking about the 2" long kind that are slightly wider than a fat pencil. Get the one without the back blast (they do make them!) With that thing tooling along at bat outta **** speed, hit the button and _warp speed!!!







_


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Oooh! Oooh! Oooh!! I got a suggestion!! Drill a hole in the rear just large enough for one of those small Estes rocket engines!! I'm talking about the 2" long kind that are slightly wider than a fat pencil. Get the one without the back blast (they do make them!) With that thing tooling along at bat outta **** speed, hit the button and warp speed! 

You mean like this? (heh heh) 



Yup. it's been done. Note the special track just for this kind o fun! ;-) 

Scott


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John; 

No seat; it's about 8 inches long minus it's front bumper. I just turn it on and watch. The big front bumper (two thickness of synthetic sponge) is to keep it from tearing itself up until I can switch it off. There is no provision for reverse at present, although I think the RC idea would be a good one. 

As for mounting it on flanged wheels: 










Yeah, I've already done that one.

Scott's video of the rocket track intrigued me. It looks like that may actually be enough straight track to allow me to open the Fast Mail up to its maximum of 10V. Yes, I know that it is now gone. Might have been fun, though.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I realised that...I was thinking Soapbox derby....I'm not so familiar with the Pinewood version. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh OH! 

We may be in trouble. I just found out that one of the other teams is going to try CO2 cartridges. I just hope the cartridges are either too hard to start or two hard to control. 

We will see. 
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

Love that video. "That's not supposed to happen." LOL! Classis. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly that "drag" track is no more....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the car won its heat easily on speed alone, even after the prop popped off its shaft (I purposely made it to do that rather than flip the car) from hitting an over-wide car in the next lane. The CO2 car went airborne, with the cartridge separating from the car. It rolled okay unpowered. 

The second heat required the drivers to steer their cars through an obstacle course blindfolded using a dowel attached to the eyelet on the back of their cars. Did not do so well at that one. Our team got second place on combined scores. 

Some of us ran another unofficial heat, and the car finished five feet ahead of the pack. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## emma520 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is a genis section I think, that's would be so powered.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you could have been able to straddled the battery and rode it like a horse and then be able to steer.







Later RJD


----------

